# Esc



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

I was wondering wut would be a good "Mini" ESC for my 18T?????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Novak XRS is great !!! But you will also need a streeing servo and rec'v.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

XRS is great but just barely fits and you may have problems if you use motors with dimensions similar to the Reedy motor, I have a Quantum Reverse (not the micro) in mine and it works awesome.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

We've had very good luck with Futaba MC230CR ESCs in our mini cars.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I WOULD NOT use the Novak Micro GT....it SUCKS.....go with the LRP Quantum Sport. It fits in the chassis and is blue!


----------

